# Halloween watch: WALMART



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62213


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I like specific store threads like this, that thread mention above is a bit too long now. My Wally's got a few props in boxes and looks like any day the stuff will be out,they typically have all the stuff out by late Aug. can't wait, wallys is my fav.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I agree with Bozz that the smaller more specific threads are the best. I am waiting on seeing what Walmart has this year. Last year our Walmart actually decreased the amount of Halloween items that they carried. How could they do that to us?!?


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

yup this is better per store. takes way to much time to read through that other thread now


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

went to walmart last night the only thing i saw were the big plastic lighted pumpkins for outside.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, your WM's are way ahead of mine. We've got Halloween fabric and a few scarecrows in the craft department but that's it. Not even a hint of Halloween anywhere else. Our's always waits till after the back to school frenzy is over and that won't be till next week. I keep checking though. I am in need of a few cheap masks and witch hats.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry wilbret i have to agree id rather have store specific threads rather than having to search through or read through 1000(exaggerating) posts to find a store near me

just my 2 nickles


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

I just went to Walmart today. All they had was the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween issue and one of those lil Halloween recipe books.

They said they just put them out today.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my wallyworld just has fall leaves etc. out, not even boxes on the shelves. I check back every week, I'll go again over the week end.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I work in Gainesville, and the guy at wall mart didnt like it the other day when I told them if they would clear out all the tacky Gator crap they would have plenty off room for halloween.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

I unloaded a truck today that contained the first few boxes of Halloween for our store here. Otherwise I have seen 6oz cans of Halloween Sunkist and Pepsi. And there was also some x-mas on the truck.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

maximpakt said:


> Well I work in Gainesville, and the guy at wall mart didnt like it the other day when I told them if they would clear out all the tacky Gator crap they would have plenty off room for halloween.


Lol! That's like going to a Michael Moore film and stating out loud "Of *course* I voted for Bush!"


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Still nothing at my Walmart. Don't they know we need our Halloween fix?!?


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Mr. Mxyztplk said:


> I unloaded a truck today that contained the first few boxes of Halloween for our store here. Otherwise I have seen 6oz cans of Halloween Sunkist and Pepsi. And there was also some x-mas on the truck.


They did that at my Walmart last year. They had full-on Christmas the same time as Halloween. I want to see what they put out for Halloween this year. My husband said last year that the early Christmas will sqeeze out more and more H'ween every year.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow.... two whole pages about Wal-mart not having anything out yet. lol

J


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

These pages will end up getting just as cluttered at the Halloween Merchandise Watch 2007 thread!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, our walmart has some of the halloween boxes on the ground in the garden center. But the isle that they did have cleared out now has storage containers. Sigh.

But in the accessories section they had several halloween themed scarfs. A witch one, different colored owl designs and several skull ones.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

maximpakt said:


> Well I work in Gainesville, and the guy at wall mart didnt like it the other day when I told them if they would clear out all the tacky Gator crap they would have plenty off room for halloween.


Hey, can you get them to send some of that tacky Gator crap up here to us? We are Floridians that are "trapped" in Mississippi. And we're HUGE Gator fans!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

SouthernBelle said:


> Hey, can you get them to send some of that tacky Gator crap up here to us? We are Floridians that are "trapped" in Mississippi. And we're HUGE Gator fans!!!! LMAO!!!


Hey Southern Belle, Glad there are other big Gator fans in this forum. I live in Gainesville and would be happy to send any gator stuff your way.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

marsham said:


> Hey Southern Belle, Glad there are other big Gator fans in this forum. I live in Gainesville and would be happy to send any gator stuff your way.



That would be AWESOME!!!! You can't get Gator stuff where we live. *whispers* Just crappy Bulldogs and Rebels garbage.

I think I should mention that this thread has officially been hijacked! lol!!!!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

SouthernBelle said:


> That would be AWESOME!!!! You can't get Gator stuff where we live. *whispers* Just crappy Bulldogs and Rebels garbage.
> 
> I think I should mention that this thread has officially been hijacked! lol!!!!


I feel your pain living where you do. We'll have to PM each other since I'll bet they try to hijack it back to halloween stuff. Whee, Gator and Halloween fans, what could be better!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know my walmart is all ready stocking..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................christmas trees!! 
Can you believe that!!! they have christmas trees already stocked in the garden center!!! I was NOT happy!!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Jon said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know my walmart is all ready stocking..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................christmas trees!!
> Can you believe that!!! they have christmas trees already stocked in the garden center!!! I was NOT happy!!


Sheeeesshhhh. I can't even tell you how upsetting this is to me. I don't know if halloween will ever get the recognition it deserves.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Auburndale, Fla: a small section of costumes, a smaller version of the blow up hearse @ $75.00, two blow ups with ghosts for $35.00. No props or any thing else yet.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Blow up hearse? pics!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

They are stocking HW here, but it's in a weird place.... right at the front of the store adjacent to the greeting cards!

The section the employee told me she was cleaning for HW is now covered with Christmas stuff!!

They have plenty of the headless harry (or whatever his name is) stored on the top shelf in the garden dept, though. I really think they will be cramped for space the way they are setting up, the rows are short.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Jon said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know my walmart is all ready stocking..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................christmas trees!!
> Can you believe that!!! they have christmas trees already stocked in the garden center!!! I was NOT happy!!


Than make the best of it. MAKE A HALLOWEEN TREE!!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Finally saw a "Heads up Harry" on display at WalMart along with some blowups. Decent looking Gemmy character, only says 2 phrases, and both of them cutsey. Head lifting action is pretty good, and there are red lights illuminating the stump and hole... 
I also saw a mini Heads up Harry at Walgreens. Same idea, but it stands between 2 and 3 feet high, and the eyes light up instead of move. With their $10 discount coupon the mini goes for 19.99 - a pretty good price, I'd say. BTW, Walgreens has the same rubber bats that Big Lots has for $2 less...


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

Went to 2 different walmarts here in Miami, Florida.

Both of them didnt really have anything set up yet, or even a space cleared for it.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Last night my WM had childrens costumes, a few masks, makeup, wigs, etc. and the large Gemmy spirit balls for $34! I was excited because we never got those last year and everywhere else they were at least $50. No other decor items yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just got back from Wal-mart and took a few pics. Not the best quality. They don't have anything in the garden section, it's just outside of it and the same amount of space was dedicated to it. There was a little kid scared and crying, made me laugh. They had a lot of the usual so manly tried to get the display.


----------



## CryptACreep (Jun 5, 2007)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Just got back from Wal-mart and took a few pics. Not the best quality. They don't have anything in the garden section, it's just outside of it and the same amount of space was dedicated to it. There was a little kid scared and crying, made me laugh. They had a lot of the usual so manly tried to get the display.


Very nice!

Tomorrow i'm making it out to my local Wal-Mart to see if they have any stuff out yet.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

For us, X-mas was being set this last Monday. And Halloween will be set on Labor Day. And I have seen/have the list of "Key Features" that will be set. 

Average Set Up, A Few New Things. But It's Here


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Ya, they are setting up here as well, just got a nice fold out fence, 6 foot long with skulls on the top of it, will post a pic when I figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Walmart has started stocking their shelves with Halloween stuff here in GA!! Also have found stuff at Garen Ridge, Party City and Michaels.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

mine has started stocking(in wv) only 3 isles so far.no antimatronics, no lights, no skellys,no fog mac,no table clothes no inflatables and not to many costumes and only 2 tombstones.very disappointing hopefully it will be better when fully stocked.but they don't have christmas up either.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Auburndale, Fl walmart has started stocking the shelves with props. Still a small section of costumes to pick from. In the garden center there are still a lot of boxes for halloween to be open. It really burns me that walmart chose to stock Christmas lights before they would stock halloween. Come on the halloween season on its own is a several billion dollar season. Walmart it seams don't understand their customer base at all when it comes to halloween. OK I'll get off my soap box turn it over and put some body parts in it for halloween.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

More specifically, Halloween sales went from about $3.29BB in 2005 to $4.96BB last year. 

Doubtful we'll see that type of growth again, but with growth like that it doesn't make sense that Christmas stuff was out in most stores before Halloween.

Michael's and Hobby Lobby also had xmas lights out first.


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

I went to my local wal-mart about 2 hours ago. They had an aisle near stationary dedecated to Halloween. It had some pretty neat stuff. Scene setters were only $1.97. Coffins, tombstones, skulls, fences, etc. ect. There was a bunch of stuff in boxes in the garden center though. I asked a worker when they will start unpacking the boxes and she said very soon.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

hermit4099 said:


> Walmart it seams don't understand their customer base at all when it comes to halloween.


I agree with that statement. Our District Manager was not planning to have Halloween set up until the 3rd week of September. He's New to the possition and already proving he has NO Clue.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I feel bad for some of you who have the Walmarts that really took it down a few notches this year. I was worried about mine, hearing about others, but was pleasantly surprised. I'll have to check out another one just to compare.


----------



## CryptACreep (Jun 5, 2007)

I stopped by a Walmart close to me today and they actually had quite a few things. Animatronics, props, scene setters, costumes, fake blood, etc.

I picked up a couple of things. Some monster clowns and a caged ghost.


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, my Wal-Mart has the fall flowers, fabric, and crafts, other than that no signs of Halloween.  Maybe next week.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

ours had a large section of boxes stacked high, but it was all still boxed. they were having their sidewalk sale, so hopefully it will be out SOON! my dh commented to our dd that "mom's got that look on her face". he let me look 
but wouldn't let me dig through them to see what else they were hiding.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Ours has Christmas Trees and inflatables up ... but nothing for Halloween. 

New management.












.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Nuthin'*

Just called two Walmarts near me and both said theres nothin set out.

On the website I did see this item, a 6' Grim Reaper

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5720858


Have any of you seen this in person? I see that they will ship free to the store, I am interested in any opinions on this. Is it okay for outdoor use? Is it even worth it?
Just wondering cos I respect all the knowledge and opinions expressed on this forum


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

My wal-mart is half way set up with Halloween Stuff. It's the exact same stuff as last year so it wasent a huge thrill. I can't beileve that there still having the 6ft. coffin for $20.00. That is such a rip off.


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

ironmaiden said:


> Just called two Walmarts near me and both said theres nothin set out.
> 
> On the website I did see this item, a 6' Grim Reaper
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that yet. I think I remember seeing the box up high with "6ft Grim Reaper" on it.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Time for me to vent about wal-mart. Last week I stopped at one of the gainesville stores with the heads up harry item number and they looked it up for me but didnt have it. Today I went into one of the Ocala stores and they had 3 ilses of halloween stuff set up including the half harry. So I went up to the customer sevice desk to ask about it. First I talk to a middle aged lady at the register and give her the item number, she swers six ways from sunday that they have to have a upc code and cant check by item number. I swear they can, because they did at the other store. About this time another cashier that appears to be about 90 comes walking up. The younger lady asks her about checking by item number and she says there is no way to do it as well, then on top of that she asks me what the item is. I tell her its an animatronic halloween prop. Then she says, and I quote. "OH, I DONT THINK WE WOULD SELL ANYTHING LIKE THAT HERE." By this time I am just beside myself, so I get the manager. The manager was as nice as can be and said of course we can check an item number. The manager then told me that the women at the desk were just cashiers that hadnt been trained and didnt know a lot of the customer service stuff. So in the end at least there are some cashiers that will be recieving extra training today. And they didnt have harry either.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

OMG that is so walmart. I'm glad I dont shop there much anymore, especially since they've gone over to stocking 99.5% Chinese crapola. 

There was actually a time when they had signs in their store proudly proclaiming that most of their merchandise was made in the US. This was before Sam Walton died. Now its all about cutting the price so low as to put the competition out of business. Then when they are the only game in town those prices start to go back up. Actually all I buy there every week is a couple half gallons of milk. And I did get 5 yards of black fabric (made in China of course) for a buck a yard.

You now now that you got my blood boiling I'm not buying one Halloween or Xmas item there this year. It wont matter to the bottom line but what do I care?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We can take this to off-topic, but Wal-Mart was going that way when Sam was alive. Americans want cheap stuff. American workers think they deserve 20 dollars per hour to make that cheap stuff. Something had to give.

If small businesses wanted to compete, they could if they were smart. They didn't adapt and they died. There are lots of stores thriving in the Wal-Mart era, and they survive by not trying to compete on 88 cent paper towels and such.

So if you really want to make an impact, buy only USA made goods and pay the high prices. Your dollars are the only thing that matters in business.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I figured on this one. Yeah I really care.





wilbret said:


> We can take this to off-topic, but Wal-Mart was going that way when Sam was alive. Americans want cheap stuff. American workers think they deserve 20 dollars per hour to make that cheap stuff. Something had to give.
> 
> If small businesses wanted to compete, they could if they were smart. They didn't adapt and they died. There are lots of stores thriving in the Wal-Mart era, and they survive by not trying to compete on 88 cent paper towels and such.
> 
> So if you really want to make an impact, buy only USA made goods and pay the high prices. Your dollars are the only thing that matters in business.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I checked out the spirit head ball the other day and it looks kinda cool. They must of been in the process of setting everything up because there were no tags or those little id cards for the iteam. I don't see why the night crew can't set it up when they start at like 11:00 pm. And I really hate how they have "christmas" stuff out before the holidays that come before it. I mean they don't even put out Chanuku this early and its another huge holiday like christmas. It's not right.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Well went to my local walmart which i can only stomach about 4 times a year and they had NOTHING no halloween no christmas NOTHING.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Lousy Walmart here has two aisles of Christmas out already. Give me a freakin' break. Also lots of empty shelves but not a stitch of Halloween yet. They're probably making room for more Nascar ornaments!

DW


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

The Walmart down the street from me has 3 rows stocked and is working on another two not including he area around the candy aisle. They now have foggers that you add ice to get the ground effect. I still like my Igloo fog chiller though. The fogger they have looks like it has the potential to short out from the water.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Our Wal-Mart is taking their sweet time putting stuff out. Normally, they are so efficient and things just appear. Halloween has been half-ass for a week or so. They literally have shelves just piled up waiting to be assembled... the killer is this is the front of the store, in a brand new, very busy, very nice store.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Death Wraith said:


> They're probably making room for more Nascar ornaments!
> 
> DW


LMAO!!!! NASCAR is a religion where I live. Not for me and my family ... but for the "bubbas" who live here. *whispers* I hate NASCAR.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

SouthernBelle said:


> LMAO!!!! NASCAR is a religion where I live. Not for me and my family ... but for the "bubbas" who live here. *whispers* I hate NASCAR.


Ditto on the NASCAR! We watched "Talladega Nights..." the other night, and it was funny and sad at the same time, because I see people like that!!!

The Walmarts here have cleared out some spare aisles where back to school was and will chuck the Halloween out there. The Xmas is being stocked in the garden center, but the Hween is still languishing in boxes...

All I might buy @ Walmart is a spare fogger, IF there's no Spirit nearby to buy one from. Walmart gets enough of my $, and I'd like to prune that back as it is...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I checked out my local WM again yesterday and they still had out only the little bit of stuff they had a week ago. Children's costumes, a few masks, wigs, etc plus the large spirit balls which are going fast. This looks to be our WM's worst halloween ever. They've never waited this long to set up before. They just seem to be shuffling around the school supplies, one pack of paper at a time.


----------



## jason Kruger (Sep 5, 2007)

Its starting to look a little bleak here in the Midwest as well. What's this country coming too.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

In Canada they had about 1/4 of the stuff out. Some of it was the same as last year. I did see there layout pages for the section, and it looks to be the same as size as last year.


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

I was in our local Walmart on Saturday (went to get camping supplies for my camping trip). Anyway, talked to wife into letting me go see if there was Halloween stuff up. Nope. The entire inside garden area is full of Christmas, but no Halloween yet.  They did say though that they thought Halloween would be up in about a week and a half. Thank goodness we have 2 Halloween stores open already.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Well have mercy! I was in Wallyworld this morning and they were unpacking Halloween stuff.

Geez ... and only 2 weeks AFTER they put up the Christmas inflatables! Asshats.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, after asking at 5 different stores about Harry, and everyone acting like I was nuts, I gave up and ordered him online last night. Of course I had to go to wal mart today and they now had at least 6 of them on the shelf.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Haven't had a chance yet to hit my local Wally World as of yet... hoping I can on Monday.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

They have some cool looking candleabras for $10!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Today they were CREEPING along at putting some stuff out buy the stationary section. Didn't really see too much yet that I liked. They did have the 6 foot mummy, but I am still debating on that one. The only things I bought were to menu boards and a black wooden skeleton. They sure are taking their sweet time about it. Jeeez.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Brandy, same here. It perplexes me because WM is usually so efficient. If they didn't intend on putting it all out, they would have been better served to have SOMETHING on the shelves. We have had 2 aisles barely stocked and shelves empty or disassembled.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, a little progress today! We now have, in addition to the afore mentioned costume accessories, some fairly good tombstones, some really small heads up harrys, some small spirit balls, hanging zombie and pirate things, and some indoor/outdoor lights. And there appears to be a lot of unopened boxes in the aisle so maybe Saturday will be a good shopping day.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

brandywine1974 said:


> Today they were CREEPING along at putting some stuff out buy the stationary section. Didn't really see too much yet that I liked. They did have the 6 foot mummy, but I am still debating on that one. The only things I bought were to menu boards and a black wooden skeleton. They sure are taking their sweet time about it. Jeeez.


i just bought that mummy at our walmart here...i think it was a good buy, ya it was a 100 bucks but its 6 feet tall, looks menacing in the dark (esp with the glowing/moving eyes and moans)...how can u have a halloween party without at least one mummy??!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Vancouver said:


> i just bought that mummy at our walmart here...i think it was a good buy, ya it was a 100 bucks but its 6 feet tall, looks menacing in the dark (esp with the glowing/moving eyes and moans)...how can u have a halloween party without at least one mummy??!!


I saw that mummy at a local store for $69.99. I REALLY need to go back and get it! I poked that little black spot on his belly button and nearly had a heart attack when it went off...LOL!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Deadna said:


> I saw that mummy at a local store for $69.99. I REALLY need to go back and get it! I poked that little black spot on his belly button and nearly had a heart attack when it went off...LOL!


lol...thats a motion sensor that only works when u get close to hit (about a couple feet at the furthest)...like i said u guys in the states get stuff a bit cheaper...deosn't really make sense these days as our dollar here is almost the same as yours (that war in iraq killed your dollar)


----------



## Lebowski (Sep 7, 2007)

The mummy's eyes were already broken at my local WM. I have a mummy from Michaels and the quality seemed to be a lot better than the ones at WM.


----------



## HalloweenJ9 (Sep 8, 2007)

if you havent already, be sure to pick up 'Stabbo' at your walmart! theyre 59.90 but def. worth the cost seeing how they were 99 last year


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

There are four Walmarts in my town and they are all in different stages of "Halloween-ready". Of course, the one closest to my house is the one with nothing out yet! The one on the other side of town seemed to be well stocked, though. Some pretty cool stuff....I'm sure I'll end up spending some cash there before it's all said and done.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Vancouver said:


> lol...thats a motion sensor that only works when u get close to hit (about a couple feet at the furthest)...like i said u guys in the states get stuff a bit cheaper...deosn't really make sense these days as our dollar here is almost the same as yours (that war in iraq killed your dollar)


The thing is it wasn't a Walmart that had them for 70 dollars, it was a farm equipment type store. I would think that Walmart could beat anyone's prices!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i went to walmart yesterday , we wore heading for montreal to shop in a store that we know as alot of halloween stuff and i asked my husband to stop at walmart before , well it saved me a trip of 1½ hour car drive back and forth and probably stuck in traffice for 4 hours lol....for the same result....

they started to get the halloween stuff out , the box wore not even opened so i asked the lady clerk may i look , and she said yes just open the boxes you want ..... hehehehe ....well bought a fogger at 49$ with a remote/timer , a small one for 24$ both low lying fog made by gemmy , i didnt have any budget left for a large fogger this year so hope it does the job for this year....

was praying they would have heads up harry , my husband said if they have im i'll get it for you so i was really hoping lol  but they didnt , the clerk said they had other life size in the backstore to come back either monday thusday .....all they had was a skeleton pirate (a very old model that sings and swings hips) and a male mummy ....


----------

